

New iOS app teaches you tech startup lingo and "people you should know" - a_s_cohen
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tech-startup-genius/id495963456?mt=8

======
amandee
useful info to have on hand.

------
preichen
Great app!

------
jhollida24
very cool!

------
yoadrienne6
cool!

